# Xenoblade Chronicles PAL WII-ABSTRAKT



## ManFranceGermany (Aug 16, 2011)

Xenoblade Chronicles PAL WII-ABSTRAKT


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonderful.

Too bad I have no reason to play it. :/ Looking forward to Skyward Sword, though.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2011)

This is news? Meh, I've ordered the game so I'm not going to waste my bandwith.


----------



## prowler (Aug 16, 2011)

Submit Scene Release


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2011)

We've got this thread now.

Closing this one.


----------

